
A (toy) web browser written from scratch entirely in Golang - ilrwbwrkhv
https://github.com/danfragoso/thdwb
======
rasengan
This is definitely a cool project. With Chrome and Firefox essentially as the
only two options at this point (and forks thereof), this is needed!

I also know of one other [1] but not so sure about it’s current status since
it’s last update was 2017 and the SSL expired.

[1] [https://netrunner.cc/](https://netrunner.cc/)

